# Cat6-hdmi



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

Is there any signal loss of running cat6 to and hdmi wall palte, instead of running a 35' hdmi cable? Do they support3D?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

nickm said:


> Is there any signal loss of running cat6 to and hdmi wall palte, instead of running a 35' hdmi cable?


Bits in - Bits Out. If it's working properly (which is assumed to begin with) there's no loss or change in the signal over that of HDMI all the way.

One strong recommendation though - use _*shielded*_ CAT6 (STP) so the bits don't get changed.



nickm said:


> Do they support3D?


It depends. If it's rated for 1080p60, it should work fine since the data rate of 3D is lower than 1080p60 (kind of like 1080p48). _Check the specifications _and if there's any doubt, call the supplier (I assume you're referring to the Monoprice system here which has wall plates - call them).


----------



## nickm (Oct 2, 2010)

I be sure to get the shielded.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I know your probably searching diligently to find the right balun system... As an installer I have used many brands , most of which have some issue - anything from complete failure to artifacts, signal loss and so on.... the brand I use now is ZUUM MEDIA and while more expensive is far and above the rest..... In almost 1yr 1/2 of using them I have only had to replace to power supply block to 1 of them... and they require absolutely no technical knowledge to install... You may have to buy them from an AV company... I promise you they are worth every penny and they do support 3D and very long distances.... They also carry an IR signal in either direction for IR control :T

http://www.zuummedia.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HE1BIR

IF they are out of your price range you can consider this wireless HDMI HD Kit from IO GEAR.... It also works very reliably and is only limited by range - about 100 ft - though I can only vouch for 60 ft .... I have installed 6 of these kits and they are all working without a hitch and were very easy to install
....:T

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815290029&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA


----------

